# Ho-Hum...



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwwwww, what a sweet face! Wonderful, expressive eyes!

I think there's a lot of that going around today. Even our dogs just wanna have a lazy day.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I feel the same way here! It's snowing which is usually a good thing but this late in the season it is just depressing.

Cute picture though.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

awww...pretty face!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

My seniments exactly! I am not at all sure why I am having such a down day! Perfect picture, apparently several of us feel the same today!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I feel the same way here! It's snowing which is usually a good thing but this late in the season it is just depressing.
> 
> Cute picture though.


Not here... It's sunny and like 65-70... I went home for lunch and Carson is WIRED :eyecrazy: :hyper:


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Gosh, how sweet!!!

Love your pics as always Trish  

By the way, can you send us some sunshine up here in CT??


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Such a cute picture. I think your doggie is looking for a big hug!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like somebody know that tax day is around the corner!!!! Super pic!!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww my sweet Brandy girl. I would love to come and give you a big hug.


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

What a sweet, sweet forlorn face.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Hohum...I know what you mean...

Great Picture...Love those Eyes!


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Aawww Thanks to all for the sweet comments....such a nice group of people (& Goldies!):smooch:


----------



## SolidGoldens (Feb 27, 2007)

*Bored?*

Trish, Brandy is just missing my Goldens. How about I send them back to you?!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Gorgeous photo as always Trish; just wondering if they are thinking its almost time to go to showtime!! LOL!!! You just always wonder when they have that certain look. Doldrum days! Thanks for sharing


----------

